# Early Halloween wishes!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Doubtful a lot of us will be on much in the next day, at least not if you have as much to finish up as we do, but here's to a great Halloween '08 for everyone! Hope the weather cooperates, the TOT's are fun and appreciative, the scares are good natured, and the jack o' lanterns burn long into the night:jol:
Party safely.
Thanks to all who shared so many awesome ideas over the past year. The stuff we can glean from the talent here is amazing, and Halloween is a better holiday because of the folks who take time to help each other out with their creativity.
Looking forward to many entertaining posts about the big night!
Have a good one!:jol:


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Awww! that is really sweet, back at'cha, Happy Halloween!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Happy Halloween to all......and to all a good FRIGHT! Muahahaahahahahaahaaahaaaaahahaa:zombie:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Same to you jdubbya! And to everyone else as well, enjoy! We worked hard for this night!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet words indeed, jdubbya, and a great day to all tomorrow:zombie:


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

It's been a great year! Have fun, be safe and good luck everyone!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Halloween to you all, and good luck with your haunts. May Ghouls and Ghosties watch over you. :biggrinkin:


----------



## kitkate33 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Two parties down two to go!*

I started getting ready in September. so far I have the Bunco Halloween party and our annual costume party for the adults. Pictures are up on my blog if you care to see them. http://murfreesborohaunts.blogspot.com

The bleeding rat cup cakes were a big hit! they were red velvet cake with strawberry jelly in the middle with gummy rats I found at the Dollar tree


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Jdubba, you are just a big softy Thanks man. Let me know when you post your video. I want to see how the voice overs work with your props.
The weather looks good for tomorrow night here in MA. Hopefully everyone else will have the same. I'm all set and ready to roll tomorrow night. Can't wait!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

And here's to a great Halloween to you too, jdubbya. I wish it was Halloween all year!


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm getting nervous, but I hope yall aren't. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Halloween to all


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

It's here! It's here! Woo hoooo!!!
Let's go have fun everybody. Be safe, and be *scary*...


----------

